# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  προβλημα με σκουπα SIEMENS dynapower XXL 2500 watt

## theodor18

Γεια σας, ονομάζομαι Θοδωρής
Συγχωρέστε με για την ορολογία (αν κάνω κάπου λάθος) αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι ιδιαίτερα.

Έχω την σκούπα SIEMENS dynapower XXL 2500 watt και πρόσφατα παρουσίασε το εξής πρόβλημα:

Καθως σκουπιζα, ξαφνικα σταματησε να λειτουργει και αρχισε να μυριζει. Ως εκ τουτου την αφησα κι εγω στην ακρη και την ειχα ετοιμη για πεταμα. Μετα απο λιγες μερες απο περιέργεια την ξαναεβαλα μπρος να δω τι γινεται και παρατήρησα οτι πλεον λειτουργουσε αλλα με πολυ χαμηλη αποδοση. Εν τελει τη έλυσα και την εβαλα παλι μπρος βλεποντας πως πετουσε μεγαλες σπιθες (οχι μικρες φυσιολογικες) στο σημειο που ακουμπούν τα καρβουνακια στον ''αξονα''. Εβγαλα και τα καρβουνακια λοιπον και ειδα οτι δεν ειναι φαγωμένα. Σκεφτηκα να τα αλλαξω αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος μιας και δεν ειμαι ειδικος.

Απευθυνομενος σε οσους γνωρίζουν, τι θα προτεινατε σαν λυση;

Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων.

----------


## Gregpro

Αυτό που περιγράφεις για τη χαμηλή απόδοση το  είχα  πάθει  κι  εγώ.Κάποιες  σκούπες έχουν κρυφά  φίλτρα  που  βρωμίζουν και  ζορίζουν τη  σκούπα. Για  να  καθαρίσουν  χρειάζεται λύσιμο της  σκούπας. Αφού την έλυσες   ψάξε  για  τα  φιλτράκια.  Τώρα  για  τις  σπίθες, λίγες  είναι  φυσιολογικές. Αν  κάποιοι τομείς  του  συλλέκτη είναι μαυρισμένοι, έχεις  διακοπή  στα  τυλίγματα του δρομέα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάνε τα εξής σχολαστικά 
Καθάρισε των σωλήνα αναρρόφησης ότι δεν έχει χνούδια και άλλα σκουπίδια που την φράζουν
Καθάρισε ή άλλαξε την σακκούλα 
Καθάρισε και τίναξε τα φίλτρα εισόδου / εξόδου πριν και μετά την μηχανή.
Στα καρβουνάκια απλός δες αν αυτά είναι ικανά να τσουλάνε στις θήκες τους με άνεση και δεν έχουν σφηνώσει μέσα στις θήκες τους από καρβουνόσκονη και αν έχουν τέτοιο ικανό μήκος έτσι ώστε να φτάνουν και να πατάνε με άνεση πάνω στον συλλέκτη του άξονα του μοτέρ. ξεσκόνισε με πινέλο τις καρβουνιές του συλλέκτη
Παίξε λίγο με το ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμισης ταχύτητας στροφών να δεις αν ανταποκρίνεται σωστά ως προς την βαθμιδωτή ένταση.
ξεσκόνισε τις πλακέτες καλά με πινέλο.

Ξαναδοκίμασε (άλλαξε κάτι?)

----------


## theodor18

Ευχαριστω ολους για την αμεση απαντηση. Θα δοκιμασω ολες τις πιθανες λυσεις που μου δωσατε και θα σας πω.

----------


## kosmar

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει αρπάξει το μοτέρ. Θέλει αμπερόμετρο για το σιγουρέψεις. Τα μοτέρ αυτά είναι κλειστού τύπου και δεν επισκευάζονται. Αν πας σε ένα σοβαρό Service θα την βάλει σε αμπερόμετρο έπιτόπου και θα σου πει τι έχει σε λίγα δεύτερα και χωρίς χρέωση. Έτσι θα ξέρεις σίγουρα

----------

